

Bloomberg Users’ Messages Leaked Online - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100733073

======
mikehotel
It is a bit of a cluster for Bloomberg. From the article:

"The messages had been found, a financial markets professional said, through a
simple Google search. They were taken down from the internet on Monday, after
the FT inquired about them.

They showed information such as unique Bloomberg user identifiers, real names
and traders' e-mail addresses as well as confidential financial price
information and trading activity."

and supposedly unrelated:

"... Goldman Sachs had complained that the news organization's journalists had
been able to track when users accessed their terminals and which functions
they used."

------
codegeek
This is very interesting. I work with traders at one of the big banks
mentioned in this article and I can totally see how this leak could be
impactful. Traders exchange pricing information all the time on BBG messaging.

~~~
bonaldi
Not to mention that some of the Libor fixes were discussed over IM.

------
stfu
Anyone having a link to the "backup" of these?

------
lmg643
That was fast...see prior comment on this issue:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5698514>

------
coldcode
I find it interesting that people used this because of its usefulness and
security.

------
danso
It'll be interesting to see how the security breach came about...something
trivial that was previously protected by obscurity? Lots of people have never
used a Bloomberg terminal, and its main clientele don't seem like the type to
heavily security test it for fun.

~~~
untog
_something trivial that was previously protected by obscurity?_

It appears this is very much the case- Bloomberg insiders have known for years
that you can access anyone's information- and have publicly stated as such. I
suppose people didn't realise the dangers contained within that before now?
Seems odd, but still.

